# Work in france



## Tomsmithy

Hi,currently live and work in Wales as a carpenter/builder and fancy move to Normandy(just thinking atm)..what's it like in finding work out there I'm only just learning The basics in French speaking now.i have a freind who lives in alencon.any expat builders taking on chippys? Thanks tom


----------



## EuroTrash

Hi, as it happens I split my time between Wales and Normandy.
That's probably all we have in common though because I couldn't put a shelf up to save my life. 
In fact I don't think you should go, where we are in Wales it's hard enough already finding carpenters and builders who will turn up and do a job . 

I suppose the first thing to think about is whether you will need a visa, and if so, whether you'll be able to get one. Have a look here Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr

And there might also be the question of whether France will insist on you having qualifications, what qualifications you have and whether they will be recognised in France. But I'm afraid I can't help you with that.


----------



## Tomsmithy

Hi.im only 24 and I've met a girl who's in Normandy..taking things slow but just thinking of future possibilities..I've got loads of work where I live in mid Wales just seeing what's its like workwise out there..having a trade is handy as I can work anywhere in Tue world..just tye language barrier...


----------



## EuroTrash

Tomsmithy said:


> Hi.im only 24 and I've met a girl who's in Normandy..taking things slow but just thinking of future possibilities..I've got loads of work where I live in mid Wales just seeing what's its like workwise out there..having a trade is handy as I can work anywhere in Tue world..just tye language barrier...


Taking things slow is the way to do it. Working in France is a very different kettle of fish to working the UK, there are a lot more regulations and obligations, which has its good points and its bad points. For example, in most cases artisans must by law have trade insurance to cover their work, and trade insurers will want to vet the tradesman's qualifications and experience before they will insure him, So try to find out as much as you can from your girlfriend and from talking to people when you visit her, maybe her parents if they are artisans?
If eventually you decide to get married, having a French wife will simplify the moving to France process, for one thing it will give you the right to work in France without you having to jump through all the hoops involved in applying for a working visa.
So start doing your research but mostly, enjoy being 24 and in love.


----------



## Bevdeforges

ET has (as always) hit the nail on the head. In addition to the little matter of artisans needing insurance, they also need to be properly registered as doing business in France - which means either working for a registered carpentry business, or registered as an "independent" business yourself. There isn't really the same sort of "self-employed" status here in France - you have to establish a business entity, even as a single person business, and that means registering with the tax, VAT and social insurance agencies. 

The need for a visa is a very real hurdle. Obtaining work authorization to hire someone from outside the EU is difficult unless you possess some very unique skills or experience, and the oft-suggested "passeport talent" approach may rely on you proposing an innovative business plan showing what you are bringing to benefit France. 

Still, it's possible to succeed at a long-distance relationship while you work on your language skills and decide whether this gal is the one for you for the long term. And as ET says, if you marry a French national, the immigration process is a whole lot easier. Just be sure that she's the One.


----------



## Befuddled

And you will be expected to take a course in running a business so your language skills will be all important.


----------



## EuroTrash

Befuddled said:


> And you will be expected to take a course in running a business so your language skills will be all important.


Or maybe our young friend is thinking more along the lines of getting a job? Certainly I would be, if I was him. Setting up a business in a new country when you're still in your early 20s and have no business experience would be very daunting. If the wedding bells do peal, hopefully he'll have his qualifications sorted out by then and be able to apply for jobs. And his French will come on in leaps and bounds once he's out there working alongside the natives.


----------



## Crabtree

But then of course the company will have to prove that there are no French or EU carpenters that they can employ to do the work which I suspect will be hard to prove


----------



## EuroTrash

Crabtree said:


> But then of course the company will have to prove that there are no French or EU carpenters that they can employ to do the work which I suspect will be hard to prove


But not if they get wed.


----------

